# Post a picture of your pet(s)



## fairytales (Nov 15, 2010)

the little guy on the left!
How do you have so many?


----------



## sayalain (May 1, 2010)

ahh you mean this one?










yui : hi!

btw, yui is female.  originally i only have one cats, and my cats got herself pregnant, so these 6 kitties are her first litter actually. the first and last.


----------



## fairytales (Nov 15, 2010)

Awwwh bless! I which i lived in malaysia so i could have her!


----------



## sayalain (May 1, 2010)

hahah i would, seriously. but too bad. :laughing: but .. even i think that 7 cats are too many, not to mention my dad doesn't like them much. *sigh*


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

7 cats is *awesome*!!

D's cat Mush Puddle:



















Poor thing had to be put down this past weekend.


----------



## sayalain (May 1, 2010)

lirulin said:


> 7 cats is *awesome*!!
> 
> D's cat Mush Puddle:
> 
> ...


unfortunately my dad doesn't think the same way :bored: so fluffy.. i wanna pet your cats


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

my doggy (truffles) who passed almost 18 months ago...








♥


----------



## sayalain (May 1, 2010)

latest


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

^ omg, Azie.. those pics are too adorable!


----------



## sayalain (May 1, 2010)

Promethea said:


> ^ omg, Azie.. those pics are too adorable!


hahah it sure is.. my cats loves to do weird stuff, and they're very loving of each other too.


----------



## fairytales (Nov 15, 2010)

my doggy died today. RIP Ginger.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

The only picture I have of my most favorite cat I ever had. I miss you, bobby!:crying:


----------



## MelodyGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

This is my adorable Pippin!


----------



## Teigue (Jun 8, 2010)

jazza your cat is adorable!


----------



## phoelomek (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## MelodyGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

BlondeRJ said:


> This is my adorable Pippin!


He was the ring-bearer in my wedding. And so extremely well-behaved. :-D


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

My kitten Midori beside a pirate teddy bear a friend knitted for me.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

from 2008 I'm pretty sure... I miss that crazy bunch :/


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Due to a series of unfortunate events, I no longer have my Morkie, but I'll always love him.


----------



## Stolen (Apr 5, 2010)

My dog Dusti


----------

